# Photoshop Tomfoolery



## Varakir

This thread is for putting 40k in places it just shouldn't be:

Feel free to post your own, and i'll try and tackle any suggestions.

Breakfast of murderers:










Codex approved cologne:










A new 40k board Game:










Inspired by *this* thread, it's a 40k version of Britain's worst magazine.










Abaddon Ketchum:










Heresy i-phone App for lazy inquisitors:










An essential for any home:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

hahaha nice :good:


----------



## PapaSmurf124

hahaha thats funny. Can't say I haven't heard it before, but I do like the use of Kharn.


----------



## Boc

Awesome, that is all.


----------



## slaine69

haaaaaahahahaha great!!


----------



## Varakir

Very quick sillyness i knocked up for another thread.











For the man who likes to smell like tactics.


----------



## bobss




----------



## juddski

all really good ,my favourite one is the first one :victory:

+rep varakir


----------



## Jadcrofts

hahaha loving the khorne flakes !!


----------



## papa nurgle

omg! loving the khorne flakes!


----------



## snarst

my fav of all time! rep :victory:


----------



## Holmstrom

This thread is brilliant.


----------



## High_Seraph

sanguinuis as count chocula would be funny i think.


----------



## methodhigh

Babbiez


----------



## DeathJester921

Lol at Corax looking at the pron and Lion El' Johnson stabbing the pokemon. I say keep stabbing it because there is no such thing as TOO dead.


----------



## methodhigh

nothing like killing something a bit more and enjoying it suffer 

(sings)**POKEMON 
GOTT'A KILL EM ALL !!!
POKEMON**


----------



## methodhigh

imagine if xzibit would live in the 41st millenium what would happen...... i wonder 






probably something like this 
http://img39.imageshack.us/f/32490119382344759350100.jpg/[img]
he would pimp out every single land raider there is :P


----------



## methodhigh

imagine if xzibit would live in the 41st millenium what would happen...... i wonder 






probably something like this 








he would pimp out every single land raider there is


----------



## methodhigh

damn picture wont work properly -.-


----------



## methodhigh




----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth

!slap methodhigh

no double posts... you're up to pentouple posts.

fail.

it goes:
[
img
]
url
[
/
img
]


----------



## methodhigh




----------



## methodhigh

still wont show the picture


----------



## Varakir

methodhigh said:


> still wont show the picture


You need the direct link from imageshack.

Like so:


----------



## Holmstrom

Hey, Varakir. What's photoshopped in that image? Is she actually a fat chick?

>.>

<.<

Here's something I found off of google images/penny-arcade forums...though I'm sure many have seen it before.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs

Khorne flakes is hilarious!


----------



## unxpekted22

the condom ones is the best so far imo, but they're all funny. MOAR!


----------



## Tolisk

mabey all the primarches getting there knuckles whacked by nuns with rulers


----------



## Entarion

Emperor protects! +1


----------



## Varakir

Holmstrom said:


> Hey, Varakir. What's photoshopped in that image? Is she actually a fat chick?
> 
> Here's something I found off of google images/penny-arcade forums...though I'm sure many have seen it before.


Heh, nothing was photo shopped, i was trying to help method finally post his bloody picture 

The pic you posted is brilliant, both in idea and execution....wish i had thought of it.



I've added 2 more pics to the front page, 1 i did a while back and another inspired by *this* great thread:


----------



## CaptainFatty

Oh man, I couldn't pick the top 10 sexiest plague marines if i tried. I'd have to put them all at no. 1. Good job though.


----------



## effigy22

Brilliant! Complete Genius! +Rep.


----------



## Varakir

More silliness:


----------



## Tolisk

Gotta kill'em all!
should probly put something furry there to be killing innocent pathetic creatchers


----------



## Alsojames

Oh my god, the one in Page 1 with the Emperor and the condoms was funy as hell.


----------



## Kobrakai

Varakir: This thread is ridiculous... I love it! :laugh:

And a pink fluffy land raider? ... now i've seen everything!


----------



## Varakir

I've had this idea for a while, and finally had a proper go at doing it....it's not finished but it's getting there:


----------



## ROT

is there any way you can add more depth to the flamer shape? Otherwise looks amazing mate. :biggrin:

Just clean up the glass graphics, re-define the edges; glass doesn't blur out, even if it is shattered. :biggrin:

+Rep if I can.


----------



## Salahaldin

Khorne Flakes: Breakfast of Champions!

It's hard not to slaughter millions on a day started with Khorne Flakes!


----------



## Varakir

ROT said:


> is there any way you can add more depth to the flamer shape? Otherwise looks amazing mate. :biggrin:
> 
> Just clean up the glass graphics, re-define the edges; glass doesn't blur out, even if it is shattered. :biggrin:
> 
> +Rep if I can.


I was going for a silhouette, as if the flamer had already been taken out. Finding a picture of a nicely rendered flamer was a lot harder than i thought 

The blur is due to the eraser tool, i spent ages trying to get the glass right and just couldn't do it so i thought i'd post it up anyway.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth

CaptainFatty said:


> Oh man, I couldn't pick the top 10 sexiest plague marines if i tried. I'd have to put them all at no. 1. Good job though.


Chaos recruiter: join chaos and, for a limited time, you'll get: The Mark of Nurgle!

recruit: AAAGH! why!? why would you do this to someone!? gaaagh! why would anyone _want_ this!?

Chaos recruiter: whatever doesn't kill you... so join Chaos today at your local interdimensional sinkhole

little girl: because sanity is for the weak!


----------



## ROT

Varakir said:


> I was going for a silhouette, as if the flamer had already been taken out. Finding a picture of a nicely rendered flamer was a lot harder than i thought



Nooo, I know you meant that; I'm saying, You should try to add depth (As in deepen) the slot, to look like something was in there, rather than the silhouette. But that's just me being picky. :biggrin:

Can you control the amount the glass is shattered, or is it just a pre-set amount?


----------



## Varakir

ROT said:


> Nooo, I know you meant that; I'm saying, You should try to add depth (As in deepen) the slot, to look like something was in there, rather than the silhouette. But that's just me being picky. :biggrin:
> 
> Can you control the amount the glass is shattered, or is it just a pre-set amount?


It wasn't meant as a slot, just an image to indicate what goes there....similar to a tool station.

The shattered glass is a texture i found online, there weren't that many good ones really


----------



## ROT

Oh I see.  Yeah, if that's what your aim was, that fine, I was under the impression it was a slot. 

I knowww, I had a look myself earlier, didn't seem like many glass effects. :\ Which is a shame really.

Can you not find like an image of a broken fire alarm, and edit that? 

Only other thing you could try with your current one is maybe adding little hooks where the gun would be, to emphasise that something was there, and now isn't. :biggrin:


----------



## Abomination

This is a fine thread. I love the Imperiumopoly. I have an image now that that's how the High lords spend their free time. And Heat seems to be alot better in the 41st millennium too.


----------



## Varakir

Some more mucking about with the same concept:


----------



## ROT

I like the layering here, I think you've got the opacity spot on.


----------



## CaptainFatty

That's bloody awesome.


----------



## Varakir

After someone recently asked for a heresy i-phone App, i made this:










On reflection I don't think this is what he meant


----------



## Davidicus 40k

The iPhone App and Imperiumolopy are my two favorites. Great work! For some reason, though, "Just Visiting" and "Eye of Terror" don't mix...


----------



## Physt

Hah! Sexiest plague marines indeed :laugh:


----------



## Master WootWoot

Wow! That's very funny! My favourites are "Imperiumopoly" and "In case of heresy..."

I think you should publish the Imperiumopoly somewhere!
What does the territory next to Holy Terra read?


----------



## Varakir

Heh cheers 

The Park lane square has Titan in it. I figured the Grey Knights must have a very pimped out fortress monastery.


----------



## Master WootWoot

Aha.........................


----------



## DrinCalhar

I love this. I always love a good laugh.


----------

